

Will your new MacBook crash to the ground without MagSafe? (Yes.) - icehawk
http://www.macworld.com/article/2895694/will-your-new-macbook-crash-to-the-ground-without-magsafe-yes.html

======
digikata
I hope Apple develops a USB-C cable with a MagSafe decoupling point.

